# Revo S or Revo SX



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Just wondered if anyone has either the revo s or sx reels and if they could tell me if its worth paying the extra money for the sx model. I just got the the revo winch for christmas and i think its probably the best reel i have. If anyone has any thought i would appreciate them. Thanks, Chad


----------



## NoClue (Sep 5, 2009)

I have a revo stx-hs, and its probably the best reel i ever bought, the revo s has, I believe 7 bearings, were as the sx and stx has 10+1...i would have to say that going the extra 30 bucks extra is probably a good choice for the sx over the s...
so that brings the next question....is the revo premeir that cost 250 dollars plus really that much better then the stx or sx?...anyone have any insight on this.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

I'll have to go make sure but the braking on the SX is different from the S. I have 5 of the Revo S and absolutely love them I've fished with the SX model before and don't see that big of a difference. If you look hard enough you can still find the Revo S model brand new still for 100 bucks. Some Wal Marts still have a few and I'd also check Ebay. I would keep the extra 50-60 bucks and go put it towards a new rod.


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

The SX model has the magnetic braking feature, the Revo S model does not. I have both models, love them both, I use the SX model mostly for controlled pitching/flipping and the S model for longer distance casting.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks guys for the help, Fish i have been scanning ebay for the revo s and have found a few at $99 + free shipping like you said.


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

ChadPro67 said:


> Thanks guys for the help, Fish i have been scanning ebay for the revo s and have found a few at $99 + free shipping like you said.


Good Luck hopefully you can grab one and let us know how you like it. I definitely don't think you will be disappointed.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Depends on what you want to do with it. For flipping or pitching, the centrifugal brakes on the S are more consistent and let you have an easier presentation. For casting, the mag brakes on the SX are better.

Also, the SX has a clicking cast control knob, which is a nice feature for that price point. That is very important for fine spool adjustments - the Revo SX needs them.

I had a Revo S, and liked it. I sold it for a better reel. IMO, you are better off getting the best reel you can afford, instead of constantly upgrading.


----------



## Jimmyc812003 (Dec 13, 2009)

I have 5 of the sx and 2 stx,and a winch. I bought the one sx 4 years ago and its still going strong. But i dont really see a big diff in the sx and the stx, but they are all good reels.


----------



## ChadPro67 (Mar 24, 2009)

Thanks for the advice everyone, i went with the Revo S. I talked with Ray up at Rodmakers and he didnt think it was worth the extra money for me to spend since i'm putting it on my jerkbait rod.


----------

